# Betrug mit Handy Handel!



## Charvel (28 September 2012)

Hallo!

Ich wollte über einen englischen Anbieter günstige Handys erwerben, die über die Internetplattform Wir-lieben-Großhandelspreise.de, angeboten werden. Habe dann über Western Union einen Betrag von 400 € als Anzahlung an einen Michael Guidry überwiesen. Danach wurde mir eine Internetseite mitgeteilt, mit der ich meine Warenlieferung verfolgen konnte (cassonex.com). Mittlerweile ist mir bekannt, dass diese Seite eine reine Fake Seite ist. Jedenfalls konnte ich auf dieser Seite erkennen, dass die Ware auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Dann kam ein Mail, dass die Ware beim Zoll in den Niederlanden hängen geblieben ist und ich weitere 200 € bezahlen sollte, um die Ware vom Zoll auszulösen. An dieser Stelle war mir schon klar, dass dies eine reine Betrugs-Geschichte ist und ich habe nicht gezahlt. Lange Diskussionen per e-mail...schließlich wurde die Ware vom Zoll ausgelöst, ohne, dass ich bezahlt habe. Anstatt jedoch die Ware zu erhalten, wurde ich plötzlich aufgefordert, den Restbetrag inkl. den Zollgebühren zu überweisen.Daraufhin wieder lange Diskussionen per e-mail. Schließlich habe ich Herrn Guidry aufgefordert, das Geld zu retournieren. Seither habe ich von dem Anbieter nichts mehr gehört. Vorsicht, es gibt massig Anbieter für günstige Handys auf diesem Portal...und ich denke es sind alle gleichsam Betrüger.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2012)

Charvel schrieb:


> ....wollte über einen englischen Anbieter günstige Handys erwerben...


Zumindest mein Mitleid hält sich in mikroskopischen Größen.


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2012)

Mit voller Hose ist gut stinken ...
... sagt man so
Aber spätestens bei der Aufforderung per Western Union (oder einem anderen anomymen Bezahlweg) hätte auffallen müssen daß da was faul ist.
Ich schreibe das jetzt nicht um es DIR unter die Nase zu reiben sondern den Lesern hier.
Dein Geld dürfte auch nicht in England abgeholt worden sein sondern eher hier >>> http://www.stern.de/digital/online/rumaenien-der-ort-aus-dem-die-ebay-betrueger-kommen-607310.html
Man würde doch auch nicht einem x-beliebigen Passanten in der Fußgängerzone 400 € in die Hand drücken nur auf das Versprechen hin daß er nächste Woche ein neues Handy vorbei bringt.
Selbst wenn man um Klassen vorsichtiger ist kann man auf die Schnauze fliegen http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-abgefahrenste-betrügermasche.40296/


----------

